# Kann die PS3 Slim auch PS1 Spiele abspielen?



## amd64 (3. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mir natürlich verschiedene Tests der PS3 Slim angesehen. Da ich sie jetzt kaufen möchte und noch eine Uralte PS zu Hause stehen habe mit welcher ich manchmal noch so einige Stunden verbringe (FF8 ), möchte ich gerne wissen, ob die PS3 Slim auch Playstation Spiele abspielen kann. In den Tests stand immer nur, dass sie keine PS2 Spiele mehr abspielt, jedoch nichts von Playstation Spielen.

Wisst ihr also ob sie PS1 Spiele abspielt?


mfg


----------



## snapstar123 (3. September 2009)

Würde ich auch gerne wissen den Final Fantasy  aber ich denke wenn sie schon keine 2er Spiele unterstützt dann glaube ich die 1er auch nicht, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2009)

Geht anstandslos, du kannst dir ja sogar PS1 Spiele runterladen im Playstation-Network. Mein Kumpel hat im Suff so ein völlig verkacktes Anglerspiel gekauft, und natürlich erst später gesehen das es PS1 ist. Oh mann das hässlichste und langweiligste Spiel der Welt sag ich euch 


PS: alle PS1 Spiele laufen auf dem PC flüssig per Emulator


----------



## snapstar123 (3. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Geht anstandslos, du kannst dir ja sogar PS1 Spiele runterladen im Playstation-Network. Mein Kumpel hat im Suff so ein völlig verkacktes Anglerspiel gekauft, und natürlich erst später gesehen das es PS1 ist. Oh mann das hässlichste und langweiligste Spiel der Welt sag ich euch
> 
> 
> PS: alle PS1 Spiele laufen auf dem PC flüssig per Emulator



Stimmt per Emulator läuft es auch ganz gut und man kann auch die Grafik verbesseren so kenne ich es bei SNES und N64 Emulatoren und dort kann man die Grafik verbessern. Ich kenne mich bei Playstation nicht aus und welcher von denn gut ist den es gibt ja mehrere Playstation Emulatoren ich glaube PSX sol gut sein so heist der doch oder, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2009)

PCSX ist am besten. Jap du kannst Anistrophische Filterund usw aktivieren, alle PS1 Games laufen flüssig. 

Du musst halt nur an das Bios-File kommen, was die Emulatoren benötigen. Es gibt aber nur einen legalen weg, der sehr sehr kompliziert ist und eigentlich unmachbar. Daher gehe ich da nicht näher drauf ein, will ja nicht die Forenregeln verletzen. 

Ich sag nur soviel, Google ist dein Freund


----------



## snapstar123 (3. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> PCSX ist am besten. Jap du kannst Anistrophische Filterund usw aktivieren, alle PS1 Games laufen flüssig.
> 
> Du musst halt nur an das Bios-File kommen, was die Emulatoren benötigen. Es gibt aber nur einen legalen weg, der sehr sehr kompliziert ist und eigentlich unmachbar. Daher gehe ich da nicht näher drauf ein, will ja nicht die Forenregeln verletzen.
> 
> Ich sag nur soviel, Google ist dein Freund



Da hast du recht und Danke für denn Tipp.
Kann die PS3 Slim jetzt eigentlich PS1 Spiele wiedergeben per Laufwerk nicht Online das währe echt abgefahren, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2009)

wenns online geht, auch per laufwerk


----------



## snapstar123 (3. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> wenns online geht, auch per laufwerk



Das hört sich doch gut an , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## amd64 (3. September 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten  Jetzt wird PS3 gekauft 

mfg


----------



## feivel (6. September 2009)

bin ich jetzt nicht überzeugt, davon dass nur weil es online geht, das ganze auch per laufwerk möglich ist, ich denke dass sie dadurch natürlich nochmal geld machen wollen
aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn du das testest und dann deine erfahrungen hier schreibst.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. September 2009)

Natürlich gehts?! Das liegt doch nicht am Laufwerk, obs von der HDD oder ODD gestartet wird ist völlig wayne.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. September 2009)

*Verschoben ins Konsolenforum*


----------



## Xrais (6. September 2009)

*ja*


----------



## feivel (6. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Natürlich gehts?! Das liegt doch nicht am Laufwerk, obs von der HDD oder ODD gestartet wird ist völlig wayne.


 

hast dus ausprobiert oder denkst du das?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. September 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> hast dus ausprobiert oder denkst du das?



Ich weiß es, du kannst sogar mit jeder PS3 auch PS2 Spiele spielen. Technisch alles möglich, Sony hat es jedoch per Firmware geblockt.


----------



## feivel (6. September 2009)

naja...wenns aber geblockt ist, gehts standardmäßig ja nicht 
oder verstehe ich das jetzt falsch.

gibts dafür alternativ firmware?
wahrscheinlich muss man dann wohl auf die neuerungen der standardfirmware verzichten...


----------



## aurionkratos (6. September 2009)

Ähm, nur in der 60er PS3 ist die nötige Hardware für PS2-Spiele verbaut. Da wird gar nix per Firmware geblockt...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (6. September 2009)

Ich habe eine PS3 Slim (seit gestern ) und ich habe mal Tekken3 eingelegt. Das lief ohne weiteres.
Also ja, PS1 Games laufen auf der PS3 Slim.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. September 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Ähm, nur in der 60er PS3 ist die nötige Hardware für PS2-Spiele verbaut. Da wird gar nix per Firmware geblockt...




Ähm doch  

Du kannst mit jeder PS3 auch PS2 Spiele spielen, ist nur ein wenig aufwendig


----------



## Lee (6. September 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Ähm, nur in der 60er PS3 ist die nötige Hardware für PS2-Spiele verbaut. Da wird gar nix per Firmware geblockt...


Damit hast du unrecht. Die PS3 60gb welche in Europa rauskam hatte nur über Softwarelösung, daher emulation, PS2 Spiele abspielen können, da dieser der "Emotion Engine" Chip fehlte.


----------



## xedi (6. September 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> bin ich jetzt nicht überzeugt, davon dass nur weil es online geht, das ganze auch per laufwerk möglich ist, ich denke dass sie dadurch natürlich nochmal geld machen wollen
> aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn du das testest und dann deine erfahrungen hier schreibst.



Sony sieht das anders:

"*Software im PlayStation-/PS one-Format *
Dank Software-Emulation sind PS one-Spiele mit dem PlayStation 3-System kompatibel. Dies gilt für alle PlayStation 3-Modelle. Der Großteil der Spiele im PS one-Format ist spielbar, einschließlich der PS one-Klassiker, die im Playstation Network heruntergeladen werden können. Vollständige Kompatibilität kann allerdings nicht garantiert werden."

PlayStation 3 - Hilfe und Support: Spiele:- Spielbare Software für PlayStation 3

Einzige was mir einfällt, was nicht geht, ist das Add-On von Metal Gear Solid, da der CD Wechsel nicht erkannt wird.

Andere Spiele, Resident Evil, gehen jedoch problemlos (auf der fat selber gespielt, und die slim soll diesbezüglich nicht anders sein)


----------



## feivel (7. September 2009)

xedi schrieb:


> Sony sieht das anders:
> 
> "*Software im PlayStation-/PS one-Format *
> Dank Software-Emulation sind PS one-Spiele mit dem PlayStation 3-System kompatibel. Dies gilt für alle PlayStation 3-Modelle. Der Großteil der Spiele im PS one-Format ist spielbar, einschließlich der PS one-Klassiker, die im Playstation Network heruntergeladen werden können. Vollständige Kompatibilität kann allerdings nicht garantiert werden."
> ...




ich weiss es ja auch net, war meine vermutung.aber persönliche erfahrungen sind glaub ich schon interessanter als sollte so sein


----------

